# Audio Sync STILL!!



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Any word on the Audio sync issue?


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Any word on the Audio sync issue?


I still experience the problem too. Thankfully it doesn't seem to last as long when I do experience it.

I am guessing the problem is less prevalent then it was because I have not heard much talk about it here anymore...


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Any word on the Audio sync issue?


Yes. Hopefully this weekend it will be fixed.

S~


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope so. This is bull.


----------



## imbaaack (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree. We're not getting quality television that's for sure.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

The lip sync on TNT is still bad. And it has been for years. Other than TNT all of my channels are fine, AT250 + HD here in CO also have good SD PQ.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

SMosher said:


> I hope so. This is bull.


Try now. Uni, Starz, HGTV, and Food were all back in sync at 5.

S~


----------



## buzzcut (Dec 12, 2006)

my lipsync problems occur mostly on TBS, and, that's usually during commercials. though, i have noticed it happens during "Everybody Loves Raymond" (TBS) once in awhile. there is one other channel where i had the same occurrance, but, can't remember which one it was.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone notice the bad audio video sync problem on ESPN MNF last night?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dmspen said:


> Anyone notice the bad audio video sync problem on ESPN MNF last night?


No, because we always FF through all the MNF 'blather'!:lol:


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

Howdy, I've been noticing for weeks now an audio sync problem with my local channels in the SF bay area, they'll be out of sync on the satellite feed, and in sync on the off-air feed, and then visa versa... it happens almost every day.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

It hasn't been addressed yet, E* is really getting on my nerves lately


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If the local broadcaster is having problems holding sync then it will be impossible for E* to compensate for their problems. As an example, if E* made an adjustment to compensate for your local broadcaster sync problem, then when the local broadcaster happens to get their sync right, E*s will be off because of this compensation. I would say contact your local broadcaster to see what they have to say about their local broadcast sync problem.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ktvu sync is bad real bad. OTA ktvu sync is right on.


Thou I do like Japanses Dish Tv.


----------



## DrLife (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the same floating ie a lot of different channels that have an out of syc audio.

For me its live, and recorded, nbc, disc science...tnt etc etc.

I just got off the phone with DTV customer service rep. Describe the problem again.

Her response: This is an industry wide problem. She could not authorize an rma on the dvr nor a service call on out of sync.

She gave me the standard, rew pause rewind pause list replay red dot reset soft reset. I said thanks but none of this is a sure way to get sound and video in sync.

Her last statement was

This is an industry wide ie cable, sat ota problem with dolby digital. There is nothing in the DD standard that can be use to 'auto' sync the audio to video.

She then suggested that I dump my optical cable to receiver and use the sound as it is delivered thru the hdmi cable to the TV.

HUMMMM

I spent big bucks on speakers, receiver, HD DVR, Hd TV and DTV wants me to dump the receiver and speaker system.

So much for building a home entertainment with surround sound.

If this going to be an ongoing issue then DTV may need to revisit the HD fees they are wanting us to pay. Who wants to pay for out of sync or non DD sound.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, it's nice to hear D* has problems too. I assume you know this is a forum for the Dish Network 622/722 receiver, so your complaints will do you no good here.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

two 722s installed last week.

have noticed sync problems on both, seems highly variable and variety of channels. was planning to call customer service to ask about cause.

am not at home to double check menus on 722, but had found a setting for audio sync in setup, where choice was to sync for HD or SD, believe was for DD sound. don't remember whether they were already set for HD, or whether I changed them. 

lack of sync has seemed less severe last few days, actually minimal c/w first few days of operation last week.

don't know why DD through HDMI should be sync'd any different than through optical, as comes from the same sat bitstream. one of my receivers has HDMI input with optical passthrough, so will check when I have time


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Your AV equipment can cause a delay in the audio. My AVR takes the audio off the HDMI... I had to dial some delay into the AVR to get the audio to sync on the majority of channels.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I just had my Dish Network setup upgraded this past Wednesday to the DishHD package (as well as HBO and SD locals). I got a ViP 722 receiver installed. It pretty nice for the most part, but the audio sync is noticeably off on many HD channels. The sync with some channels is WAY off.

Judging from search results, I'm far from the only person seeing this issue.

In another thread someone posted a screen shot of a audio sync setting for HD -which I assume is hidden underneath the Dolby Digital audio setup page. Apparently fiddling with those settings can take care of the lip sync error from time to time. I can't figure out how to get to that menus screen at all. There's no option in the user interface. And "Menu-6-7-TV1" doesn't make any sense to me since there is no obvious "TV1" button on the remote. Can anyone specifically tell how to get to that screen? Do I need to press buttons on the ViP 722 receiver itself?

I think this ongoing issue with audio sync is a problem with the ViP 722 firmware.

I say that because my Playstation 3 had a similar problem when it had the original factory firmware. It played Blu-ray discs perfectly, but audio sync was off when playing certain DVDs -particularly ones with DTS audio tracks. The video played ahead of the audio by perhaps 2 or 3 tenths of a second -enough of a lag to be irritating. When I applied a system update for the PS3 software the audio lag issue was resolved.

FYI, my setup includes:
Sony Bravia 52" KDL-XBR4 TV
ViP 722 Dish Network receiver/DVR
80GB Playstation 3
Yamaha RX-V995 receiver

The ViP 722 and PS3 are both connected directly to the TV via HDMI 1.3a cables. Audio for both devices is attached to the V995 receiver via standard optical cables. I'm currently evaluating a few different HDMI 1.3a equipped AV receivers to replace this old, but very reliable unit.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Try listening to the audio directly on the TV. Some A/V recievers can induce a delay in the audio.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Considering my other connected devices (PS3, Sony DVD player) as well as previously connected devices (a JVC VCR and the old Dish Network 4700 receiver) haven't shown any audio lag at all, I'm of the opinion there's something up with the ViP 722 itself.

Listening to the audio only on the TV set isn't much of an option either. Big step down on the audio end of things.


----------

